# فوائد تربيه سمك الزينه



## MATTEW (21 أبريل 2010)

تربية اسماك الزينة من الهوايات المفيدة حيث فيها الجمال والمتعة والمعرفة  والعلاج من حالات الضغط
 
 وغيرها أن مشاهدة حوض أسماك الزينة وبها مجموعه متنوعة من الأسماك تعطي  مشاهده إحساس لا مثيل
 
 له أما عندما يشاهدها الأطفال فيعطيهم انطباع المعرفة والمتعة وتنمي  أفكارهم وتوسع إدراكهم للبيئة من
 
 حولهم هل تعلم أن مشاهدة الأسماك وهي تسبح تخفض ضغط الدم وأيضا تقوي عضلات  العين وتصفي الذهن
 
 و أيضا تنمي عند مربي اسماك الزينة الصبر ودقه المتابعة وملأ الفراغ في  البحث والتأمل
 
 
 
 اسماك الزينه للتنبؤ بالأحوال الجوية :
 
 
 العواصف والأعاصير البحرية تغرق الكثير من السفن و قوارب الصيادين كل سنة .
 
 لقد كان البحارة القدماء يستطيعون معرفة وقت قدوم هذه الأعاصير أو العواصف  البحرية ويتجنبونها من خلال
 
 مراقبتهم لسلوك بعض الكائنات البحرية والطيور البحرية.
 
 فهذه الكائنات سرعان ما تختفي قبل قدوم العاصفة .
 
 - لقد اكتشف العلماء قريبا إن قنديل البحر يملك حاسة خاصة يعرف من خلالها  بوقت طويل قدوم العواصف ،
 
 مما يجعل قنديل البحر يسبح باتجاه البحر لكي لا تقذفه الأمواج القادمة إلى  الشاطئ فيتحطم .
 
 لقد تم تصميم مقياس للتنبؤ بالأحوال البحرية بعد دراسة قنديل البحر .
 
 
 - أما في اليابان فانك سوف تلاحظ وبشكل واضح أحواض اسماك خاصة صغيرة في  المطارات وعلى متن السفن
 
 وأيضا في المكاتب ، هذه الأحواض ليست للزينة فقط بل تعتبر أجهزة تنبؤ  بحالات الطقس قبل و قوعها .
 
 وقد اثبت الباحثين أن في داخل هذه الأسماك كيس هوائي يساعدها في عملية  الطفو وأيضا هذا الكيس الهوائي
 
 حساس جدا لادنى تغيير يحدث في الضغط الجوي وبالتالي يؤدي هذا التغيير إلى  تغيير في عملية طفو هذه
 
 الأسماك ومعرفة الطقس من هذا التغير .​


----------



## MATTEW (21 أبريل 2010)

*علي فكره يا جماعه اللي عايز اي حاجه بخصوص تربيه سمك الزينه عموما يقولي *​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2010)

*



شكرا جدااا


للموضوع الرائع


سلام الرب يســــوع




​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوعات الجميلة​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا سيرفنت

على المعلومة القيمة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مفيد بجد ومعلومات اول مرة بعرفها 
شكرا لك​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2010)

انا بحب سمك الزينة جداا

بس المشكلة مش بحب الاحواض الكبيرة وعندي بلورة صغيرة

وكل مربي سمكتين يموتوا بعد وقت قصير

ياتري ايه السر في  ده ؟

مع العلم اني بحط مياه مركونة لمدة يومين علشان الكلور

ومهتم بنوع الاكل

وبجيب اسماك كويسة مش بتاكل بعضها


----------



## MATTEW (28 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> انا بحب سمك الزينة جداا
> 
> بس المشكلة مش بحب الاحواض الكبيرة وعندي بلورة صغيرة
> 
> ...




*بص يا كوبتك مان اسمع نصيحه اخويه البلورات في تربيه السمك فاشله 

انا كنت بربي في بلورات بعدين غيرت لحوض كبير 

عموما بالنسبه الأسباب وفيات الأسماك 

هل انت حاططلهم موتور اكسجين ولا لأ
*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *بص يا كوبتك مان اسمع نصيحه اخويه البلورات في تربيه السمك فاشله *
> 
> *انا كنت بربي في بلورات بعدين غيرت لحوض كبير *
> 
> ...


 
لا مش حاطيطلهم موتور اكسجين

لاني النوعية مش محتاجة موتور


----------



## ميرنا (28 أبريل 2010)

معملك عمل يا كويتك فى تربية سمك الزينة


----------



## MATTEW (28 أبريل 2010)

*طيب انت مربي ايه 

اكيد فايتر او جرامي 

الأن دي الأنواع الرئويه *


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> معملك عمل يا كويتك فى تربية سمك الزينة


 
هو ده رائيك العلمي ههههه

معملي عمل في رجل نملة وغرقة في المحيط


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *طيب انت مربي ايه *
> 
> *اكيد فايتر او جرامي *
> 
> *الأن دي الأنواع الرئويه *


 
لا مش الانواع دي 

هي سمكة مخططة كدا اوقات بتبقي وردي او برتقالي او حمرا

انتا تنصحني بنوع معين يعيش في البلورة

اصل الفايتر بحسها مملة مش بتعوم اصلا 

لو قعدت ابص عليها شوية الاقي نفسي نمت ههههه


----------



## MATTEW (29 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا مش الانواع دي
> 
> هي سمكة مخططة كدا اوقات بتبقي وردي او برتقالي او حمرا
> 
> ...



*لو تعرف تجبلي صوره ليها علشان اساعدك 


بس هي تقريبا سمكه الجرامي *

*طيب ياتري هي دي صورتها *


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أبريل 2010)

لا مش هي دي 

تقريبا هي السمكة دي







او في الصورة دي اللي لونها برتقالي


----------

